# Short Protocol - Anyone????



## mrsd (Apr 22, 2006)

I am 39 (40 in a few months) and am currently stimming during my first cycle of IVF.  I was on 300iu of Menpur but after a scan on Monday that showed very few follies this was upped to 375iu.  I was scanned again on Wednesday but things hadn't improved that much and the clinic has suggested that we may want to consider abandoning this cycle and try again using the short protocol next time.

I am due for another scan tomorrow after which we will have to decide what we want to do.

Has anyone been through the same thing?  Did you try the short protocol and did you get better results?  My FSH and LH resulst were excellent which is why the clinic decided to try me on the long protocol but after switching me off they don't seem to be able to switch me back on!!


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Mrsd

I've just turned 37 and have had two cycles with the long protocol, I also had to abandon two cycles because I didn't downreg, but then when I did downreg my ovaries didn't want to play for stimms!!  

Mr R at SEFC said that at my age when the ovaries have been 'switched' off they then don't really want to get going again!! I have only ever produced three eggies on 300iu of Gonal F   Mr R only does the short protocol which takes about 12 days, so from the sound of things it may be better for you? Apparently you stimm and downreg at the same time, which is confusing for me!! But I really hope it gets me more follies/eggies this time?

 Mrsd I hope everything is OK tomorrow, if not then try the short protocol I'm sure it will work better for you!

Willow
xx


----------



## pinkcampion (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi there Mrs d
I had the long protocol for my first IVF and didn't respond hardly at al to begin with, so they upped my menopur and in the end got 5 eggs and 3 fertilised (but BFN). For my second IVF I had the short protocol and more Menopur (450 per day) and got 7 eggs of which 6 fertilised. Got a BFP but miscarried at 9 weeks (grim, grim, grim,)
I think there is quite a difference bewteen the two. I also think that they have to be so careful with the first cycle because they just don't know how your body will react to the drugs (despite what they think it will do) so have to play safe.
BTW i was told at my final scan for my first e/c that I only had one decent follicle and advised to abandon. i wouldn't hear of it and pushed to go ahead and they got five eggs! You sometimes just never know!
Good luck tomorrow
Love jane x


----------

